# What happened to my beets?



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Canned 9 pints of beets today and they turned out orange!!! 
They were a beautiful bright red when I put them in the jars. Why did they lose their color?


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

sounds like they were a bit overcooked before/during the canning process. Should be fine to eat though.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Dang it!! I did everything according to the 'directions'. Cook until skins come off, pack in ot jars, boiling water 10 lbs for 30 min.......they're ugly.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Maybe they are crossed with some other veggy?


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm curious as to what variety of beet it is, therein could lie your answer. I've seen orange (or off color) beets at the grocery and advertised in seed catalogs.


----------

